# Egg gestation??



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

Dwain is being really serious about this now.New years eve we found out Dwain was really a Dwainetta.So this make her about 20 months old now.The other egg came within 48 hours.Now the problem is evey 11 days there is another couple of eggs.Iv tried replacing them with dummy eggs but this has not worked.This time i did give her shredded paper and she is now very serious about keeping them warm.She is allowed out but only realy walks up the garden, but she was fraternising with a wood pigeon next door.If these eggs are to be how long is it before they hatch?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Eggs usually hatch between 16 and 18 days. Are these eggs fertilizes?


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

I havnt got a clue but when the others eggs came along she wasnt as interested as she is now.The other times i didnt give her shredded paper. Do you think this is the difference?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you have actually seen her mate with the wood pigeon, then it is possible the eggs are fertile. But you can go ahead and replace the eggs with fake wooden or plastic eggs if you are worried about them being fertile. Fertility doesn't mean there is a baby inside, because cell division doesn't begin until incubation. 

If pigeons do not feel secure where the eggs are laid they will abandon their eggs, and will look for a more suitable location. I'm not sure if the shredded paper has anything to do with it or not.

If she is sight bonded to you she will also lay eggs. Usually the male pigeon helps out with nest duties, so if she is on her own she still may abandon them.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

You could always candle them to se if they are fertilized.


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

how do you candle?.Can i hold one up to a bright light bulb?What do i look for.Thanks


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know if i am the best one to tell how but the way i do it is get a small flashlight and hold the flashlight shining through the egg and if you see veins running through it or if you see a pocket of air it means that the egg is fertilized. You should do this at about 7 days old or anytime after that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

carole said:


> how do you candle?.Can i hold one up to a bright light bulb?What do i look for.Thanks


ZimmZimm gave you the correct advice. Here's a web site with a few pictures of what you can look for.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/LC-candling-eggs.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

carole said:


> how do you candle?.Can i hold one up to a bright light bulb?What do i look for.Thanks


Determining fertility/candling:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14912


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you people.I will have a look tomorrow and let you know


----------

